# In a hole in the ground...



## AlwaysLost (Oct 29, 2016)

Totally building myself one of these someday. @Warboy its doable!!


----------



## todd (Oct 29, 2016)

omg I want that!


----------



## Durp (Oct 30, 2016)

You can do it!


----------



## Deleted member 17194 (Oct 30, 2016)

Heaven.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Oct 30, 2016)

Fucking awesome dude! If I had the money for that I'd do that in a heartbeat. Also I've read the hobbit five times, so as you can imagine living in the shire is one of my fantasies.


----------



## Tude (Oct 31, 2016)

That is pretty cool looking!


----------

